# EPA proposal to call colloidal silver a pesticide, action required!!



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Dear Subscriber,

As the manufacturer of MesoSilver ® , we regret to inform you that proposed EPA petition to regulate nanosilver, including colloidal silver as a "pesticide". The comment period closes on January 20, 2009, which is very soon.

This threatens your right to choose to use colloidal silver, because the manufacturers of colloidal silver, such as Purest Colloids, Inc. (MesoSilver ® ), would have to prove that the product causes no harm to the environment. This would be prohibitively expensive and would likely cause all colloidal silver manufacturers to be forced out of business.

Please read the article at:
www.colloidalsilversecrets.blogspot.com .

We have various methods for you, noted below, for you to file comments and protests. We suggested emailing, faxing, and using the EPA website (use all possible methods).

1) Go to this link at the EPA website to file your protest:
http://www.regulations.gov/fdmspubli...000064807cd9b1

2) You can also fax or email in your protests directly to the EPA Administrator, Mr. Stephen Johnson:

Email: [email protected]
Fax: 202-501-1450
Be sure to reference Docket # EPA-HQ-OPP-2008-0650.

3) We also located a page on the EPA web site that says comments can be sent by mail to the following address:

Office of Pesticide Programs (OPP) Regulatory Public Docket (7502P), Docket # EPA-HQ-OPP-2008-0650.
Environmental Protection Agency
1200 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Washington, DC 20460-0001

Thank you.

Sincerely,

Purest Colloids, Inc.
602 Highland Drive
Westampton, NJ 08060

phone 609.267.2112
web www.purestcolloids.com


----------

